# مشاركة بسيطة بفيلا



## فوزي الفرا (17 مايو 2006)

*تحية حلوة للمهندسين المعماريين الشباب بس و طبعا الشباب للقلب يعني الكل شباب ان شاء الله*​



*هذه المرفقة واجهة منظورية لفيلا وسط ارض كبيرة كلها اشجار حمضيات و زيتون و نخيل *
*احنا اولا بنعرض الواجهة والله ان لقينا ناس مغرمين فيها عرضنا المساقط و ان لا ..... لا *​ 
*كل التحيات للزعيم فيصل اللي بقدم الكثير من وقته لانجاح هذا المنتدى*​


----------



## monaliza (17 مايو 2006)

انا شايفة ان الفيلا بسيطة قوي
بــــس مافيش مانع نشوف المساقط


----------



## mohamed aseer (17 مايو 2006)

اخى الكريم ، انت ذكرت ان الفيلا فى موقع رائع جدا ، مش المشكله فى كونها بسيطه او معقده ، المشكله ان يبقى فيها فكره ، المنظور الى انت جايبه كان افضل انه يوضح على الاقل شكل الموقع و الطرق و كيفيه استغلالك للموقع، لان الفيلا فعلا تصميمها بسيط جدا ، و لكن لازم تعرفنا و تورينا ايه المميز فى المشروع ، قد يكون فكره فى الموقع العام ككل ، قد يكون فكره فى المساقط ، ياريت توضحلنا ايه المميز فى المشروع ، قد يكون المميز انها من تصميمك ، و انت عايز اراء الناس ، ياريت توضح التميز فين ؟


----------



## محمودعبدالرؤف (18 مايو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على موضوع الرائع ده


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (20 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ،،
أشكرك أولا على أن وضعت هذا المشروع هنا ،، والحقيقة اننا نطمع في رؤية باقي مخططات المشروع حتى يمكننا التعرف عليه بشكل افضل ،، اللقطة المنظورية جميلة ، وحركة الكتل فيها متعدده ، ما لفت انتباهي بشكل اكبر هو التداخل بين الفضاءآت ، إستخدام الاسطح كإمتداد للفضاءآت الداخلية يعتبر لفتة جميلة جدا ،، خصوصا في المناطق التي تتمتع بجو جميل ، وخصوصا أكثر عندما يكون موقع المبنى على سفح مرتفع تكون فيه هذه الاسطح مطلات جميلة تعطي فسحة للنظر الى البعيد ، الى التفاصيل ، و الى الحياة كما هي.
آمل ان تضع لنا بقية الرسومات ، ولك دائما ، الشكر والتقدير.


----------



## uweys (20 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل جديد جميل , ويهيأ للاجمل , طالما استمرالعطاء . في انتظار المخططات .
اتمنى ان نرى المزيد . وشكرا لمجهودك . اويس


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (20 مايو 2006)

كفكره كويسه ولكن ردنا عليها سيكون من خلال المساقط ام انك تريد ردنا عليها من خلال المنظور والكتله فقط ام من خلال الاظهار في الالوان او الرندره 
الحقيقه انا مش فاهم 
لكن لو في مساقط انا من وجهة نظري هيكون كويس وبعدين انت المفروض وضعت موضوع ميهمكش اراء الاخرين فيه ايه خد منه المستفاد واترك الباقي 
بمعنى تقول 
احنا اولا بنعرض الواجهة والله ان لقينا ناس مغرمين فيها عرضنا المساقط و ان لا ..... لا
هنغرم بايه بس انت بتقول انها وسط جناين حمضيات وزيتون تقريبا فين دي طيب علشان نقول راينا 
كن واثق في نفسك واعرض الكل وتقبل الرد ورد بما يرضيك


----------



## engineer96 (25 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع رائع


----------



## jamalco (22 ديسمبر 2006)

موقع معماري متميزhttp://architecture.about.com/


----------



## فجر الاسلام (17 يونيو 2007)

رائع ياباشا


----------



## Ahmad R (17 يونيو 2007)

لاتعليق حتى ارى المسقط


----------



## معمارية من بغداد (18 يونيو 2007)

ممكن نعرف الفيلا اين؟؟يعني بمصر؟؟بأي محافظة؟؟
ممكن نعطي نقد؟؟


----------



## sail (19 يونيو 2007)

الالوان دائما ما تخفى الاخطاء و لكن المساقط تعطى صورة طبيعية للاشياء و لا يمكن ان نكذب عليك باننى مغرم و لكن ارفع المساقط و اسالنا مرة اخرى 
مع عاطرتحياتى


----------



## الكينج102 (19 يونيو 2007)

:81: انا نجار مصرى اتمنى ان استفيد من خبراتكم واتعلم منكم اذا اراد احدكم ان استفيد منه ارجو مراسلتى على *****ى almalek_h2007************* ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسام عبدالله (19 يونيو 2007)

مساء الخير اخي العزيز فوزي
اعمالك دائما رائعة ومميزة 
ارجو ادراج جميع المخططات لكي نتمكن من ابداء الراي
مع احترامي وتقديري

م. حسام عبدالله


----------



## vrayman (22 يونيو 2007)

حلوه ما شاء الله


----------



## خالد ابن الوليد (23 يونيو 2007)

الالوان اضفت احساس غريب على الواجهات ربما افسدتها اكثر من ايضاحها لان الالوان فى الاوتوكاد فى الغالب لا تصلح للاظهار خاصة للواجهات ارسل لنا المساقط والواجهات بدون الوان قد تكون افضل ويمكن تقييمها


----------



## خالد ابن الوليد (23 يونيو 2007)

وشكرا للاخ jamilico على الموقع الرائع ويمكنك ان تضعه فى موضوع منفصل لتعم الفائدة


----------



## Archi27 (26 يونيو 2007)

*أرجو عرض المساقط...................و مشكور
*


----------



## نزف الجرح (29 يونيو 2007)

جميلة الله يوفقك


----------



## م رعد أزهري (1 ديسمبر 2007)

أرجو عرض المساقط


----------



## باهي محمد يسري (3 ديسمبر 2007)

تكوين الفيلا بسيطبس كويس انك عاوز راينا بس حنقوله لما نشوف المساقط والlayout


----------



## crismis2000 (3 ديسمبر 2007)

مبدئيا الفيلا جميلة وبسيطة 
وياريت نشوف المساقط


----------



## (( ArchiVision )) (4 ديسمبر 2007)

انا اعتقد انه فكرة الفلا جميلة بس الاخراج كان ضعيف 
واتمنى لك مستقبل باهر باذن الله


----------



## امير الشاعري (26 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم........

مشكور اخي العزيز....وانا رايي انه من البساطه يخلق الابداع.....ولا تنسوا ان اضخم مشروع بدأ بخط .......مشكور اخي وارجوا منك عرض المخططات اذا كان بالامكان

م. امير


----------



## صلاح همزه (26 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرأ..........معامشكور


----------



## عبدالوهاب حسين (20 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
احسنت أخي


----------



## سـليمان (22 أكتوبر 2008)

ارجو ادراج جميع المخططات لكي نتمكن من ابداء الراي
مع احترامي وتقديري


----------



## مجدي موسى (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا على موضوع الرائع ده*​


----------



## سـليمان (6 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجو ادراج جميع المخططات لكي نتمكن من ابداء الراي
مع احترامي وتقديري


----------



## ToOoFi (8 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووور اخوية


----------



## م.بوليانا (15 سبتمبر 2009)

حلو بس لو نشوف باقي مخططات المشروع


----------



## mohamed2009 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## مرمروز (8 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا بجد الوان قوية جدا وتصميمها اقوى.بجد رائعه جدا .


----------



## راشد أول (9 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم يمينك أخي فوزي

أتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## حزن القلب (11 نوفمبر 2009)

جميييييييييييييل والى مزيد من الافكار الجامدة


----------



## sniper1975 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله عليك....كما ذكر الاخ المشرف العام التصميم جيد اذا كانت الفيلا لعى موقع مرتفع كون الشرفات مطلة وفسيحة......جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.بوليانا (28 يناير 2010)

بصراحه أعجبني كثير


----------



## mazen_67 (29 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

